# Today is the day...



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Today marks the first day in a long challenge of getting Meatball to eat raw. Theus and Tricksie are fully on raw now, eating everything, so now it's time to venture out and attempt it with this little butt head! I tried for a few days to get him to each some when I first started Tricksie and Theus out, but he wouldn't hardly even touch his food with a small piece of raw in there, so I'm going to try something different this time around. I know he's not going to hardly touch his food still, but I know, if I ignore his attempts to get me to take the raw out, he'll start eating. The only problem is that he eats around it.

Well, Tricksie wouldn't eat her liver when I first put it in her bowl. She'd stick her nose up to it at first, but then when I ignored her attempts to get me to take it out, she'd go back and eat everything, except that she'd pick the liver out. Well, I got her to eat it by cutting everything up into smaller pieces and mixing it together, and she started to eat it.

SO that brings me back to Meatball. Since this same technique worked for the same little stubbornness in Tricksie, I'm going to try it with Meatball, only a little bit at first. I'm going to cut up a SMALL piece of beef heart (since he can tolerate that more than chicken) and mix a few little pieces in with his kibble so he can't really eat around it. Then I'll ignore his whining, moaning, complaining, and hissy fits.

Wish me luck!


----------

